# best business accounting software for osx in canada



## sloow (Jan 25, 2001)

I'm currently using MYOB that's about 5 years old and would love to convert to OSX. This is my last app that needs classic. Any suggestions about a *suitable replacement*. I do like this software. Does the job pretty well, but it isn't being made for Canada any more. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## BrianD (Oct 11, 2004)

Someone just posted that the Canadian 2005 Tax Tables for MYOB AccountEdge v.2 is now available.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=009825

So someone must be using the Mac OS X version of MYOB.

Brian


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I was a dedicated MYOB user too and that running to Classic drived me nuts too ... I ended up to switching my books to Quickbooks Pro 6 (I believe that this is what MYOB was supposed to be after Intuit bought MYOB in Canada). 

The switch was easy and find Quickbooks much more easier to use better than MYOB but since I don't have payroll I can't comment on that side.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

The problem is that MYOB abandoned the Canadian market to Intuit very shortly after Accountedge became available for OS X. The MYOB Canadian version is almost impossible to find (and is not for sale commercially). It is also a couple of versions behind the US version and unsupported.

Intuit sells a Canadian mac accounting package that is a slightly stripped down version of the last Canadian version of accountedge. It has not been developed or advanced since it was bough from MYOB, as far as I can tell, and (to add insult to injury) is much more expensive than the original MYOB product.

A pox on both their houses.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Looking for an update on this situation. I have a client who is using an oooold version of MYOB, and we've just moved her office to OS X.

I see that the Canadian Tax Tables are now available for $139 for the U.S. version of MYOB (I guess?)... and she'd have to buy a new version of MYOB (OS X) on top of that. 

What is the recommended choice here? Move to the Inuit version of the software (Since MYOB sold out Canadian operations... actually, I can't seem to find the Mac version on Intuit's website... not even system requirements for any system. Odd...)

My client is a local arts non-profit organization with two employees.

Suggestions more than welcome.

M


----------



## Bill Gordon (Feb 24, 2004)

Since MYOB sold their Canadian division to Intuit in Nov 2001 and Intuit subsequently discontinued all sales and support of all MYOB (Mac & PC) versions, is it legally OK to offer copies of this software to interested parties?

AccountEdge version 2 runs perfectly under Panther (10.3.8) and only requires updated 2005 Cdn Payroll tables - if you require them - for $100 to $140 annually.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Following are a couple of lists of available software:

http://www.macreviewzone.com/html/reviews/magazine/software/finance.php

http://www.thebusinessmac.com/features/finansoftware.shtml

Craig


----------



## focal (Jan 7, 2003)

been running account edge v1 since it was released. been using MYOB for the business since version 6. Works for my needs as an invoicing, accounts receivable and inventory control system. Do not use the banking or payroll features.

OS x.1 was a bit touchy and printing was slow and certain bugs were prevalent. but X.2 fixed it all and X.3 is stable as ever.

I'm paranoid of each OS update where MYOB will finally break, and it's number one program that I worry about with every update to the OS

curious...what did version 2 add? I didn't bother upgrading


----------



## mikeguil (Apr 3, 2007)

Now there's MoneyWorks. check it out here: http://www.mgpacc.com


----------



## w1r (Aug 8, 2009)

*HansaWorld may have what you need*

Depending on your business needs you might want to take a look at Books by HansaWorld or HansaWorld Enterprise. You can check them out at www.hasaworld.com and download a demo. I have been very impressed with the software and the support has been fantastic.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

spam post and the link doesn't even work ... nice work



w1r said:


> Depending on your business needs you might want to take a look at Books by HansaWorld or HansaWorld Enterprise. You can check them out at www.hasaworld.com and download a demo. I have been very impressed with the software and the support has been fantastic.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

sloow said:


> I'm currently using MYOB that's about 5 years old and would love to convert to OSX. This is my last app that needs classic. Any suggestions about a suitable replacement. I do like this software. Does the job pretty well, but it isn't being made for Canada any more.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hands down HansaWorld Welcome page: HansaWorld Canada
http://www.hansaworld.com/downloads/HWEnt_brochure.pdf


Hansaworld is what you want. Supports any language or currency as well.

CRM, ERM, JOB COSTING, ACCOUNTING, QUOTES, SALES ORDERS, PURCHASE ORDERS
STOCK, CALENDARS, CONTRACTS... etc..

the coolest thing is with a blackberry or iphone, you could create an invoice on the go or manage time, everything you do on your desktop can be done, from your PDA device.

More than your average accounting program, it will be the last package you will ever buy.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

We used to use Quickbooks via Bootcamp for our accounting but at the end of the last fiscal year we decided to switch to Moneyworks and CheckMark payroll. We made the switch mainly for the convenience of having all our software in OSX but as it turns out we prefer this combination to Quickbooks. The workflow is easier for us to manage. The Checkmark integration could be smoother but overall the package works quite well.


----------



## jlan (Jul 8, 2008)

I was using MYOB. Switched to Quickbookspro but the Windows version. Use it via VMware fusion. works great.


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> Hands down HansaWorld Welcome page: HansaWorld Canada
> http://www.hansaworld.com/downloads/HWEnt_brochure.pdf
> 
> 
> ...


When I look here I only see a US version, how well does it support Canada businesses?

Edit to add:
I am currently using Quickbooks Pro through Parallels, and while it works great, I would prefer a native OSX product.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

bhil said:


> When I look here I only see a US version, how well does it support Canada businesses?
> 
> Edit to add:
> I am currently using Quickbooks Pro through Parallels, and while it works great, I would prefer a native OSX product.



We just installed one in Ontario.. so it has no issues with Canada nor tax laws..
there are 3 installs in BC and another we are proposing in Quebec - so Language and taxes are not an issue.. In fact you can run multiple corporations in the same program - with multiple countries as head offices...

They have both PC and Mac versions.. this has been around since the Mac Plus days. 

also just to bring attention - if you are looking for a cheapy version accounting, I am on a serious budget package for personal there is iBank software as well, moneyworks but you get what you pay for... also soon not sure when Accounting edge is coming back to Canada after leaving us high and dry, but to you want to support them after that?


----------



## jlan (Jul 8, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> We just installed one in Ontario.. so it has no issues with Canada nor tax laws..
> there are 3 installs in BC and another we are proposing in Quebec - so Language and taxes are not an issue.. In fact you can run multiple corporations in the same program - with multiple countries as head offices...
> 
> They have both PC and Mac versions.. this has been around since the Mac Plus days.
> ...


Quickbooks is a good choice. The co. will be around, I believe that matter most....support.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

jlan said:


> Quickbooks is a good choice. The co. will be around, I believe that matter most....support.


That's the point, Quickbooks for the Mac platform is not offered in Canada. What a lucky thing as the Quickbooks for Mac product is horrible. What kind of an accounting package doesn't offer at least a version that supports multi-currency. 

Hansa is a wonderful product, but it is designed to be higher end. When I looked at it, my estimates were that it was a minimum $50,000 solution (yes that many zeros) and would for most installations work out to be closer to $100,000. It is designed to fit in well in an operation of 25 users and up. 

Hansabooks is a brand new product, less than a year old. 

MoneyWorks fills the less than 10 user requirement. Solid package, long history although not in North America, but it is from New Zealand where they do understand GST. There is also integration with both Daylite and FileMaker Pro. 

MYOB is now back in Canada under the name Acclivity. There is integration available with Daylite. 

And just to set the record straight, it wasn't MYOB that left Canadian Mac users high and dry. They sold their entire Canadian division (both Mac and Windows) to Intuit Canada. It was Intuit that abandoned the Canadian Mac market, for Quickbooks, Quicken, and QuickTax. 

The new owners also understand that there is a bitter taste for many former MYOB users, so they are trying to make it up to them.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Oakbridge said:


> Hansa is a wonderful product, but it is designed to be higher end. When I looked at it, my estimates were that it was a minimum $50,000 solution (yes that many zeros) and would for most installations work out to be closer to $100,000. It is designed to fit in well in an operation of 25 users and up.
> 
> Hansabooks is a brand new product, less than a year old.


Actually it is 1 year old in Canada... but the Company has been around as long as the Mac Plus... with clients around the world, Canada was a late implementation with two languages and plenty of different taxes.

Your estimate cost was a custom offering, it is does mean that is the price; you had options priced that not every company may or may not require - not to mention, amount of users you were priced out.

it has many versions which start at $200 for basic personal usage ( Books/First office )
then the pro version which is called HansaWorld starts at $1600, grows based on your office needs/ company requirements like any SAP, CRM, ERP or other type product would.

We just did an installation for a client: final cost was $18,000 - but that covered HQ and about 15 remote offices/users - plus job costing and many other features that most will not use.

so lets just be fair to all programs out there..


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

*Accounts and AccountEdge*

I use Accounts. For a very small business, it's cheap and works well.

Nano Software - Accounts

AccountEdge is now available in Canada. AccountEdge is meeting up with Apple Resellers tomorrow in Toronto (they held a first session with them last week). They will be more and more visible in Canada over the next two years.

AccountEdge | Mac Accounting Software for Canada

Finally, Quicken for Mac is coming in February 2010.

Announcement: Quicken for Mac Coming in February 2010 - Official Quicken® Blog


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

Siebel said:


> Finally, Quicken for Mac is coming in February 2010.


This is the U.S. personal financial product. It was supposed to be released as Quicken Financial Life in 2008. It was then postponed to 2009 and now they have gone back to the drawing board after the beta wasn't well received. I wouldn't place any bets on this being shipped on time.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Siebel said:


> I use Accounts. For a very small business, it's cheap and works well.
> 
> Nano Software - Accounts
> 
> ...


Why would any one want an accounting package for mac made/managed/owned by Microsoft - we have seen how badly they manage office.. ( quicken )

Stick with Accountedge for mac, no reason to deal with others for small business, not to mention if you are currently a client of quicken for mac or MYOB, receive $100 rebate after purchase.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> Why would any one want an accounting package for mac made/managed/owned by Microsoft - we have seen how badly they manage office.. ( quicken )
> 
> Stick with Accountedge for mac, no reason to deal with others for small business, not to mention if you are currently a client of quicken for mac or MYOB, receive $100 rebate after purchase.


??? Who said anything about an accounting package made/managed/owned by Microsoft?

The last time I looked, Quicken and Quickbooks are registered trademarks of a company called Intuit.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Oakbridge said:


> ??? Who said anything about an accounting package made/managed/owned by Microsoft?
> 
> The last time I looked, Quicken and Quickbooks are registered trademarks of a company called Intuit.


never said that.. re read my post - I said Quicken / Intuit is run by Microsoft (purchased by MS in 1994 )

Accountedge is an independent operation no ties to any other company - they bought the rights and company from MYOB and formed Accountedge for North America.


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> (purchased by MS in 1994 )


Are you sure about this? I think that the Department of Justice blocked the merger attempt. Intuit looks independent to me Moneycentral (They just behave like MS )


----------



## Brianl (Apr 6, 2008)

*Blocked or Not*

#284 Microsoft and Intuit to Abandon Merger Plains


----------



## jeppler (Aug 26, 2009)

*domain misspelling*

Did you actually mean HansaWorld International

I think you forgot the "n"


----------

